# lambo wheels 19 45 5x112



## Rsilva02 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Lambo 19 Wheels on my Jetta*

they used to mounted on a a4









_Modified by Rsilva02 at 3:40 PM 1-31-2010_


_Modified by Rsilva02 at 3:52 PM 1-31-2010_


----------



## Rsilva02 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: help i need to lower, but they will rub (Rsilva02)*











_Modified by Rsilva02 at 3:52 PM 1-31-2010_


----------



## Rsilva02 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Lambo 19 45 112 Wheels (Rsilva02)*









_Modified by Rsilva02 at 3:32 PM 1-31-2010_


_Modified by Rsilva02 at 3:53 PM 1-31-2010_


----------



## Rsilva02 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Lambo 19 45 112 Wheels (Rsilva02)*

Here is the most recent pic


----------



## Rsilva02 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Lambo 19 45 112 Wheels (Rsilva02)*

Here's the deal. They stick out too much, i need to lower the ride, but i sure they'll rub big. If anybody has an idea in how to fix this issue, please let me know.


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Lambo 19 45 112 Wheels (Rsilva02)*

None of your pics work, specs on the wheels would help too, height width tire size and offset.


----------



## Rsilva02 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Lambo 19 Wheels (Rsilva02)*

one more


----------



## Rsilva02 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Lambo 19 Wheels (Rsilva02)*

45 5x112 19








tires are 225/35/19
_Modified by Rsilva02 at 3:54 PM 1-31-2010_


_Modified by Rsilva02 at 4:01 PM 1-31-2010_


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Lambo 19 Wheels (Rsilva02)*

ok so your wheels are et 45 19x8? 19x8.5? 19x9? a 225/35/19 sounds good along with your back spacing for a MKV. is your car on coils?? has it rubbed?
and your pics still dont work


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Lambo 19 Wheels (MarkeeeVR6)*

Turn on your pictures, no one can view them.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: Lambo 19 Wheels (bwoodahl)*

if its oem lambo wheel he's on a 11 rear with the 45et thats why he's poking ot much to drop (only assuming since the wheel specs havent been fully posted..)
but in the case of to much poke there is nothing to be done you can have the hub milled but most shops will only do 2 to 3mm..
not enought to solve you problem (again without specs or pics i'm only assuming)..
2 ways to solve your problem go widebody or use diffrent wheels..


----------



## obvioustroll (Feb 3, 2010)

*FV-QR*

dunno why i am being this nice, but here are his pics

































as the suspension drops the wheels will come in a bit, so it may not be as bad as you expect


_Modified by obvioustroll at 12:05 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (obvioustroll)*

those 11 inch rears..


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (onequickg60)*

far from 11" on the real more like 8 or 8.5. And a better pic of the poke would help. if the drop is on springs then he should be ok


_Modified by MarkeeeVR6 at 8:45 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## obvioustroll (Feb 3, 2010)

*FV-QR*

http://hartmannwheels.com/whee...tment
my guess is these on all 4 corners


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (obvioustroll)*

Only the front will come in a little when the car is lowered.
There is no real fix for that besides smaller tires and fender rolling.


----------

